# Venison



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Melt-in-Your-Mouth Steak



> 2 pounds of elk steaks
> Adolf's meat tenderizer
> butter
> mushrooms
> ...





> Pan Broiled Venison Steaks
> 
> 6 venison steaks, ½ to 1 inch thick
> ½ tsp. pepper
> ...





> Fillet of Venison
> 
> 1 whole deer tenderloin, 1-3 lbs.
> 1 tbsp. olive oil or vegetable oil
> ...


Since soon enough I will hopefully have another deer on the table, have you ever tried any of these recipes? And if so how do they turn out.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

People actually eat that venison? I thought it was kind of like the snipe story. Huh, that's weird.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

1-i, I havn't tried any of those recipes, but they all sound great. One thing I have noticed over the years is that most people tend to cook their venison and/or elk too much. I like my steaks done to the point that the blood is hot and the meat is still pink. MMMMMMM. Had some like that just last Sunday morning as a matter of fact. Served with pancakes and over medium eggs.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+1, My experience of people that don't like to eat game is because they over cook it. Well done venison _is not_ good.

Thanks for the recipe. I was just being a smart arse 1-eye.


----------

